# HR10-250 won't respond to remote commands



## BOBCAT (Nov 28, 2002)

My HR10-250 has been playing just fine, then I tried to change channels but the HR10 doesn't respond to any remote commands. I see the green LED flash yellow every time I press the remote button, but nothing happens. 
I power cycle the box, then everything works fine again.
This has happened twice now.
About a month ago, I upgraded the hard drive to a 1TB seagate drive using MSFLIVE. witch worked just fine.
Anyone have any ideas as to whats going on?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

BOBCAT said:


> My HR10-250 has been playing just fine, then I tried to change channels but the HR10 doesn't respond to any remote commands. I see the green LED flash yellow every time I press the remote button, but nothing happens.
> I power cycle the box, then everything works fine again.
> This has happened twice now.
> About a month ago, I upgraded the hard drive to a 1TB seagate drive using MSFLIVE. witch worked just fine.
> ...


Go into your system info page and see what remote address it's set for (probably should be 0, 1, or 2 for non-Sony machines, although I've only played with non-satellite TiVos), cause it sounds like what happens when you use a remote set to a different address. The light flashes as the signal is received, analyzed, and ignored.

Is there more than one remote in your house (including non-Tivo brand and universals) capable of controlling a TiVo? Any TiVo?

Is there line of sight from a neighbor's house to your TiVo?


----------



## Gliblytuppy (Jan 7, 2011)

&#1493;&#1497;&#1512;&#1493;&#1505; &#1488;&#1504;&#1496;&#1497; &#1495;&#1497;&#1504;&#1502;&#1497;&#1514; &#1514;&#1493;&#1499;&#1504;&#1514; &#1493;&#1506;&#1493;&#1491; &#1500;&#1492;&#1493;&#1512;&#1491;&#1492; &#1493;&#1497;&#1512;&#1493;&#1505; &#1492;&#1499;&#1497; &#1496;&#1493;&#1489; &#1488;&#1504;&#1496;&#1497; antivirus-free-download co il/panda html]&#1488;&#1504;&#1496;&#1497; &#1493;&#1497;&#1512;&#1493;&#1505; &#1508;&#1504;&#1491;&#1492; Global Protection &#1492;&#1512;&#1488;&#1513;&#1493;&#1503; &#1493;&#1497;&#1512;&#1493;&#1505; &#1488;&#1504;&#1496;&#1497; &#1500;&#1492;&#1493;&#1512;&#1491;&#1492; &#1489;&#1495;&#1497;&#1504;&#1501; &#1514;&#1493;&#1499;&#1504;&#1493;&#1514; 
&#1488;&#1504;&#1496;&#1497; &#1492;&#1505;&#1512;&#1514; &#1493;&#1497;&#1512;&#1493;&#1505; &#1500;&#1492;&#1490;&#1503; &#1493;&#1497;&#1512;&#1493;&#1505; &#1514;&#1493;&#1499;&#1504;&#1514; &#1496;&#1493;&#1489;&#1492; &#1492;&#1499;&#1497; &#1488;&#1504;&#1496;&#1497; antivirus-free-download co il/kaspersky-open-space html]open 2011 space &#1511;&#1505;&#1508;&#1512;&#1505;&#1511;&#1497; &#1492;&#1495;&#1513;&#1493;&#1489;&#1497;&#1501; &#1495;&#1497;&#1504;&#1501; antivirus &#1514;&#1493;&#1499;&#1504;&#1514; 
&#1495;&#1497;&#1504;&#1502;&#1497; &#1493;&#1497;&#1512;&#1493;&#1505; &#1488;&#1504;&#1496;&#1497; &#1500;&#1492;&#1493;&#1512;&#1491;&#1492; &#1492;&#1492;&#1508;&#1506;&#1500;&#1492; &#1496;&#1493;&#1489;&#1492; &#1493;&#1497;&#1512;&#1493;&#1505; &#1514;&#1493;&#1499;&#1504;&#1514; &#1492;&#1499;&#1497; &#1488;&#1504;&#1496;&#1497; antivirus-free-download co il/eset-nod32-antivirus html]4 antivirus eset Nod32 &#1513;&#1500;&#1504;&#1493; &#1488;&#1504;&#1496;&#1497; &#1489;&#1495;&#1497;&#1504;&#1501; &#1514;&#1493;&#1499;&#1504;&#1514; &#1493;&#1497;&#1512;&#1493;&#1505;


----------



## BOBCAT (Nov 28, 2002)

??


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

BOBCAT said:


> ??


Apparently, even in cultures where pork is considered "forbidden" or "unclean", there still is spam. : - (


----------



## BOBCAT (Nov 28, 2002)

Where are the moderators when you need them?
Would be nice if that post was translated or deleted.


----------



## BOBCAT (Nov 28, 2002)

With all the software hackers here on this forum, Thought that someone here might be able to give give me an idea of whats going on. Guess that some of the magic that goes on inside of these boxes is a mystery even to the software experts here.


----------

